# Cobia Spotted



## jr060887 (Oct 29, 2007)

Was told a cobia was spotted at Okaloosa Island Pier today.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

And the mayhem begins!!:letsparty


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

i heard about it also, the time has come:usaflag


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

No there wasn't


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

not surprising at all.. conditions were right..


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

yes, there was one spotted.....I heard from a very reliable source. I was told somone threw at it, got too excited when the fish got fired up, and worked the jig too fast...gotta work it slow this early.:banghead


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

What...cobia. There are no cobia around these waters. Just like there are no red snapper, manatee's:doh

Just in case...."first shot".


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay okay I admit...It was me that spotted and threw at him. When I first saw him I didn't have my rod:banghead, so I had to run and get it bout 30 yds awayand had a friend watch him for me. When I got back I could not see the fish anymore cause he was heading out but my friend could and pointed him out to me and I made a blind cast, I didn't think he was anywhere near my jig so I was working it fast to get it back in for another throw and supposedly someone saw the fish get all fired up on my jig? I didn't see that part considering I didn't see the fish at that point. Oh well.....there will be plenty more very soon.


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

your telling me.....you can bet my rod's not leaving my hand next time.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Angler Management (3/3/2008)*your telling me.....you can bet my rod's not leaving my hand next time.


Good call! :toast


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *true-king (3/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Angler Management (3/3/2008)*your telling me.....you can bet my rod's not leaving my hand next time.
> ...


i second that good call


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

that really does suck....well, I'll get him this afternoon w/ this howlin wind...:toast


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

The half hitch tackle fishing report saysthere is a reliable source that attests to the fact that the Pensacola pier saw one last weekend.


----------

